# New on this board



## Matt4Nissan (Jul 2, 2002)

Here's a few pics of my car. New to this board, not to the Nissan thing. Yes there's power under the hood to back up the looks. You can check my site for a complete list of mods. Here's a few pics. I'm taking some more once I clean it tomorrow. If it doesn't show up, refresh the page. It's a free website.


----------



## ImportCarTuner (Jun 9, 2002)

SWEET!!!


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

importcartuner said:


> *SWEET!!! *


enough said.


----------



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2002)

Very nice ride Matt. The way your fenders flare...is that part of the kit?


----------



## Matt4Nissan (Jul 2, 2002)

Thanks, yeah if you buy the entire kit it comes with Front bumper, side skirts, rear bumper, door caps, and fender flares.


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

very nice


----------



## Zexel (May 15, 2002)

cah, cah cah..... 

that is about badass and a HALF MAN!!!!! Lovin the Velox btw. Your car highly enspires me to get a B14 SE-R.


----------



## Mr SEntra (Oct 7, 2002)

Matt...your car is so clean looking! Seeing pics like yours makes me miss my B14. Nice job!!!


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Nice ride Matt.

So, how do you like the Velox wheels?
I plan on getting them (the gunmetal VX'8's) very soon.

Don't know if I will go with 17's or 18's....


----------



## Matt4Nissan (Jul 2, 2002)

They're pretty nice. If you're going to get a set you might as well go with 18's. The price difference is very minimal.


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

LUV IT!!!!!!!!! But U know that already--still cant wait to see it in person..

I got similiar style rims but they're BSA.. I luv them they look so mean...

Hey Matt Ive been looking for a cleaner to help the black shine a little more--- any suggestions


----------



## sage3 (May 12, 2002)

Sup bro, I know how you feel. Veterans to the game yet newbies elsewhere.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Matt4Nissan said:


> *They're pretty nice. If you're going to get a set you might as well go with 18's. The price difference is very minimal. *


I'm going to call and see how much the difference is.

How deep is the lip? How is the clearcoat holding up?


I was thinking about molding in some rear fender flares. The GT-R flares look really nice on your 200, so that just makes me want to do it even more.


----------



## Matt4Nissan (Jul 2, 2002)

The clear on them is still good. Of course they are only 2 weeks old. I'm going to put a couple of coats of wax on the lips this weekend. The lips are HUGE. They look like a very expensive wheel. That's why I went with them. I got mine off of ebay for $1250 shipped with tires. Not bad for 18's


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Nice, I want a deep lip.
I found the 17's for $600 shipped without tires. If I get them, I could use the brand new Kumho's I bought a month or so ago.
If I get 18's, I will need to buy new tires too.
hmmm...decisions...
I'm also in the process of putting together the rest of my kit, installing a DVD set up, and putting in aftermarket seats.

Your car is looks better everytime I see new pics of it.


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

His car is ALWAYS hot as hell. You all are just making his head even BIGGER.


----------



## Neil (Aug 13, 2002)

Question.

That kit is it from erebuni or the stillen one? Curious if you just get the front and rear bumpers if it will work or will there be a gap there the flares are supposed to go on?

Lookin great BTW. I like that artsy blurry photo, looks like either someone knows how to use a real camera with depth of field or someone is good at photoshop


----------

